# Sticky  Fish Pictures - Bring it on!



## GaryFish

As requested, this thread is dedicated to pictures of fish. Big fish, little fish, red fish, blue fish, one fish, two fish. Post em' up here. No story necessary - just as some call it, Fish Porn!


----------



## REPETER

My favorite cutt from 2008![attachment=0:34ceayrg]resized.jpg[/attachment:34ceayrg]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3




----------



## fixed blade XC-3




----------



## FishMogul

I think I will add a little fish for those with "big fish envy"

[attachment=0:22j47bnu]IMG_0102.JPG[/attachment:22j47bnu]


----------



## GaryFish

Bayhorse Lake - Idaho - July 4 2008


----------



## REPETER

Big fish envy...like this?


----------



## burge

First fish all by himself.


----------



## Nor-tah

Loving this so far!! Nice work guys, keep em coming!


----------



## rick_rudder




----------



## Wilford

I will post a picture of a big one, when I catch one!


----------



## orvis1

Here are a few...


----------



## Bambi

My First Tiger Muskie out at Newton Reservior Caught today. :lol:


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

No big uns. But a few fun ones.


----------



## phishouttawater

This was one of my favorite days ever. Oahu, HI September 12, 2005. My brother in law and I went pea**** bass fishing.

[attachment=4:fxzmi59s]Big Pea**** Email.jpg[/attachment:fxzmi59s]

[attachment=3:fxzmi59s]Big Pea**** Ethansmall.jpg[/attachment:fxzmi59s]

[attachment=2:fxzmi59s]smallPea**** Madness 027.jpg[/attachment:fxzmi59s]
[attachment=1:fxzmi59s]smallPea**** Madness 031.jpg[/attachment:fxzmi59s]

Thanks to whoever started this thread. It was fun to reminisce. I forgot how funny this day was. My hair was super long so upon cutting it I decided to join local culture in a mullet for a day...or three.

[attachment=0:fxzmi59s]mulletorIMGP1227.jpg[/attachment:fxzmi59s]


----------



## Nor-tah

I never knew there were Pea****s in HI!! Cool pics everyone!!


----------



## BrownTownUtah

10.5 pounds and 31 inches long-trolling


----------



## pickaspot

2008 was a really fun year of fishing!
[attachment=4:1553swr1]Halibut.JPG[/attachment:1553swr1][attachment=3:1553swr1]LT.JPG[/attachment:1553swr1][attachment=2:1553swr1]MYPike.JPG[/attachment:1553swr1][attachment=1:1553swr1]Brook.JPG[/attachment:1553swr1][attachment=0:1553swr1]IMG_4031.JPG[/attachment:1553swr1]


----------



## Greenguy88

Nice pics everyone! Orvis got my floating fish trick in there lol. Heres a few from last year:


----------



## CedarDude

Spawning, Last fall.


----------



## .45

CedarDude said:


> Spawning, Last fall.


Jeez...... :shock: :shock:


----------



## CedarDude

Sorry. I'm new at this. These were two fall trips to Pang. Lake.


----------



## Nor-tah

GG- That Cutt is a Pig. I need to get up there soon!
Cedar- Welcome aboard!!


----------



## Mallardpin




----------



## .45

First post from Mallardpin since Oct. 2008 !! :shock: 

Good to see you and that monster again Mallardpin....thanks !!


----------



## Mallardpin

Thanks I have been around.

Here are a few more of my favorites.


----------



## Skullanchor

Here is a picture...But why stop there. Here is the video as well, been meaning to upload it for a while now but was lazy.

Warning!!! there is some very strong language of excitement on the video so if your offended please don't watch. youve been warned!!


----------



## pintail

The Gorge...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr




----------



## .45

I been kinda wait'in for those.....thanks Tree !!


----------



## sharpshooter25

After seeing all of your fish pictures I had to go out and get one of my own. Caught this one today, 5lbs. Looking forward to catching more on Tuesday with you tuffluck.


----------



## LOAH

Nice looking fish, guys.

Sorry, a lot of these are from the days of the DWR forum and are a little wide. Right click to view.


----------



## LOAH

(First on my fly rod)


----------



## LOAH




----------



## plottrunner




----------



## Hellsangler69




----------



## Hellsangler69




----------



## Pez Gallo

holy crap that perch was huge!


----------



## Hounddog

My fave's from last year.

















































Hounddog


----------



## nate1031




----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur

Great thread GaryFish! I'll add a few to the lot. Great pics all!!! I'm looking forward to seeing more from all of you!


----------



## Catherder

Great thread! I had fun going through my pics from the last little while. Here are a few of my faves. I hope I didn't bore you with too many.


----------



## Catherder

A couple more. :wink:


----------



## LOAH




----------



## k2muskie

[attachment=13:1fju2vc0]8 Nov 003.jpg[/attachment:1fju2vc0]

[attachment=12:1fju2vc0]22 Nov 008.jpg[/attachment:1fju2vc0]

[attachment=11:1fju2vc0]22 Nov 013.jpg[/attachment:1fju2vc0]

[attachment=10:1fju2vc0]39 Incher 003.jpg[/attachment:1fju2vc0]

[attachment=9:1fju2vc0]46in 29LB 20.5 G.JPG[/attachment:1fju2vc0]

[attachment=8:1fju2vc0]100_1693.jpg[/attachment:1fju2vc0]

[attachment=7:1fju2vc0]Kay 51Inch 19 June-1.jpg[/attachment:1fju2vc0]

[attachment=6:1fju2vc0]Kim 44 Inch.jpg[/attachment:1fju2vc0]

[attachment=5:1fju2vc0]Picture 001.jpg[/attachment:1fju2vc0]

[attachment=4:1fju2vc0]Picture 004.jpg[/attachment:1fju2vc0]

[attachment=3:1fju2vc0]Picture 009.jpg[/attachment:1fju2vc0]

[attachment=2:1fju2vc0]Pineview 3-7 Jun 070.jpg[/attachment:1fju2vc0]

[attachment=1:1fju2vc0]Pineview 3-7 Jun 100.jpg[/attachment:1fju2vc0]

[attachment=0:1fju2vc0]Pineview 19 July 001.jpg[/attachment:1fju2vc0]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Fatbass, where did you get that huge catfish?


----------



## HOGAN

Thought I would get into this, you may have to scroll down a little to see my picture. :mrgreen:

http://wildlife.utah.gov/hotspots/detailed.php?id=3


----------



## tomegun




----------



## Grandpa D

Welcome back, tomegun.
Long time no see,
Grandpa D.


----------



## Nor-tah

Freaking toads guys!!! Nice work!!!! I am loving this.


----------



## north slope

Here ya go. 12.5# 30 inches "cuttbow" on the fly....


----------



## Dekashika

A few from the "big pond"


----------



## Hounddog

what is it like being in the witness protection program? :lol: never seen anyone blur out the faces on this site before.. That's kinda cool.

hounddog


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Hounddog said:


> what is it like being in the witness protection program? :lol: never seen anyone blur out the faces on this site before


I was wondering the same thing. Maybe he's not as pretty as us! :mrgreen: Especially me and fatbass!


----------



## Hellsangler69

Part of todays faceless catch :mrgreen:


----------



## ktrout

[attachment=0:bvfub209]Kory's 64 pounder resize.jpg[/attachment:bvfub209]


----------



## Nor-tah

I remember that thread on BFT. What a King man...


----------



## DocEsox

http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j32/DocEsox/2BigPea****.jpg


----------



## mityrojo

[attachment=0:fo54y2qh]jordanelle 003.jpg[/attachment:fo54y2qh]


----------



## Nor-tah

These pics have be jonesin to get out!!! All I can say is WOW!!! Doc, you are my hero!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Apparently Doc lives the life, those are some awesome pics!! Anything you haven't caught?


----------



## tuffluckdriller

Doc, 
those pics sure make one drool.... Keep it up. I'll keep dreaming.


----------



## svmoose

I'm jealous, and moving to Alaska.


----------



## Nor-tah

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Apparently Doc lives the life, those are some awesome pics!! Anything you haven't caught?


Probably none in this hemisphere. Here is a quote for a few weeks ago.


DocEsox said:


> man can those things fight&#8230;.so I added another species to my list (am at 191)


I should be a doctor.


----------



## Pez Gallo




----------



## LOAH

Sculpin on sculpin fish porn, eh?

Cool. 8)


----------



## scientificangler

LOVING this thread. Here are some infamous pics...
[attachment=2:1cq2maht]25 kyle_2.jpg[/attachment:1cq2maht][attachment=1:1cq2maht]25 keoni.jpg[/attachment:1cq2maht][attachment=0:1cq2maht]24.jpg[/attachment:1cq2maht]


----------



## Bears Butt

21 Inch Walleye, June 2009


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Do you mind telling me where those last 3 browns were taken? :mrgreen: :wink:


----------



## scientificangler

Nice... :lol:


----------



## ktrout

I think he caught them in a cloud, given all of the white in the background


----------



## Nor-tah

ktrout said:


> I think he caught them in a cloud, given all of the white in the background


Bingo. 8)


----------



## scientificangler

Moving on to a another picture...[attachment=0:u503vp1x]scan0001-1.jpg[/attachment:u503vp1x]


----------



## sawsman

Another Alaskan photo.


----------



## Jeremy28

All I know is that all of the huge fish in this thread are not from utah.


----------



## deadicated1

thanks for the input :?


----------



## bugchuker




----------



## irishbassgirl

pulled a nice one from pelican last week :lol: Sent her right back to make many more!


----------



## REPETER

She's gorgeous! Welcome to the forum IBG


----------



## deadicated1

a few of these are repeats from other threads, but i guess i dont take very many pictures


----------



## Nor-tah

Man, that cutt looks bigger everytime I see it!!!!


----------



## Jeremy28

yeah, sorry for the negative input didn't mean it like that. This is a great thread and good to see all of these awesome pics


----------



## deadicated1

no worries man, im sorry too. you are probably right about what you said, but the whole point of this thread is to just have cool pics of fish to look at without the usual critisism from others... im over it :wink: 
there have been some awesome pictures on here so far!!!



> Man, that cutt looks bigger everytime I see it!!!!


nor-tah- i think its get bigger every time i tell the story, as well


----------



## BrownTownUtah

Yea that is the biggest and fatties cutty i've seen in a while. NICE FISH. was that on the fly too?


----------



## FLYFSHR

Ok I'll bite...


----------



## Nor-tah

HOLY CRIPES FLYFSHR!!! I have seen most of those pics and lots of those on the wall but man. I cant wait to chase some of those Uinta Brooks with ya next month. AWESOME color!!! Nice work man.


----------



## C&R

[attachment=0:9ehc58uo]derek's LMB.jpg[/attachment:9ehc58uo]


----------



## nate1031

FLYFSHR said:


> Ok I'll bite...


Holy crap, man! Nice! Those are some really great looking fish.


----------



## JAT83

Wow, those are some great fish!


----------



## tuffluckdriller

Holy Crap'n Crap Flyfishr! Awesome Fish!


----------



## Jeremy28

Crap almighty flyfishr those are some huge fish!! I want to ask where the heck you caught those humongous ones but don't think you would tell me...that is of course unless you wanted to? c'mon please, don't make me beg. pretty please?


----------



## tuffluckdriller

I'm pretty sure I know exactly where he caught most if not all of them. in the mouth....


----------



## Chaser

That palomino is a beauty of a fish! And those brookies are hawgs!


----------



## FLYFSHR

Thanks for the kind words.
I have a ton of pics on many disks. One of these days if I get alot of time I'll dig up some more.


----------



## duct tape

Here are some of my favorites.


----------



## REPETER

Great pictures Duct, that crappie sure is BLACK. Do you have the full size pic of your avatar?


----------



## duct tape

yeah, here it is.


----------



## Nor-tah

Thats a toad of a brown. Nice work!


----------



## troutgass

Somewhere on Boulder


----------



## Leaky

This is in Utah. Measured 17 1/2 inches. :shock:  [attachment=0:1qhy1x7p]Tal. 2006.jpg[/attachment:1qhy1x7p]


----------



## Leaky

Just found another - from the Web. about 3 yrs, ago??? Got a lot more but I think I'll leave it alone for now unless I find something very unusual. [attachment=0:1ol9osei]Fred's fish 3.jpg[/attachment:1ol9osei]


----------



## wyogoob

Eugene Island 321:


----------



## wyogoob

27 lb carp on 4 lb test!










Life is good.


----------



## flydaddy834

leaky what kind of fish is that from utah?


----------



## REPETER

flydaddy-That was a Tilapia


----------



## Leaky

REPETER is correct. :wink:


----------



## REPETER

Goob, those are saweet! Pull up some more, we know you have a bazillion. :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob

REPETER said:


> Goob, those are saweet! Pull up some more, we know you have a bazillion. :mrgreen:


OK

27 1/2" Bear River Rainbow - Evanston 1983 or 1984 - Muddler Minnows


----------



## BrownTownUtah

37 inches


----------



## Nor-tah

Nice fish guys!! Goob, those bows are older that me!! haha The hammer is a brute!!! What does shark taste like?


----------



## wyogoob

Nor-tah said:


> Nice fish guys!! Goob, those bows are older that me!! haha The hammer is a brute!!! What does shark taste like?


Shark is good. I've had 6 or 8 different kinds not counting what they can legally put in fish sticks, fish patties and the like. That Hammerhead fed all of us on work boat, about 85 people.

When we were around platforms we would put a 3lb to 4 lb live fish on a big circle hook. Used a 3 foot stainless wire leader tied to a 300 foot of 1/4" nylon rope. It was all spooled up to an empty fire hose reel. Used a 1-gallon milk jug for a bobber, I'm sorry "strike indicator". A shark of any size would offer some brief sport, then it would wrap itself around the platform's structure. A diver would go down and spear it before the line was cut by all the barnacles on the underwater cross-braces.

I seen one of those huge schools of migrating Hammerheads out of a helicopter once, 2nd damnest thing I ever seen.


----------



## Nor-tah

wyogoob said:


> Used a 1-gallon milk jug for a bobber, I'm sorry "strike indicator"


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


> I seen one of those huge schools of migrating Hammerheads out of a helicopter once, 2nd damnest thing I ever seen.


And the first was what?!?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Yeah I'm also curious on the first.


----------



## tuffluckdriller

Shark is the most delicious fish I've ever tasted. Wish we had it in Utah.


----------



## wyogoob

fixed blade said:


> Yeah I'm also curious on the first.


Damnest thing I ever seen......................It's a tie:

1) No cars at the Evanston Front Street Maverick during daylight hours - August 2008.









I'm shattered cause I didn't get a Pulitzer in Photography for that pic. It takes constant surveillance and then precise timing to pull off a photo like that. That empty gas station scene is is right up there with pics like the flag-raising at Iwo Jima, Marilyn Monroe's skirt being blown skyward, the guy in Siagon getting shot in the head, and George W Bush's second inaguration.

2) From the Colorado River Bridge in Laughlin Nevada, I, among others, watched what we believed was a UFO over Middle Peak outside of Laughlin Nevada - March 2002. Had traffic stopped.


----------



## Coach

:shock: :lol:


----------



## JayMorr

F I N S of F I R E

~JayMorr


----------



## Hellsangler69

Boo Boo


----------



## Hellsangler69

Edited 4 goob Sorry man .


----------



## wyogoob

Hellsangler69 said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm also curious on the first.
> 
> 
> 
> Damnest thing I ever seen......................It's a tie:
> 
> 1) No cars at the Evanston Front Street Maverick during daylight hours - August 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shattered cause I didn't get a Pulitzer in Photography for that pic. It takes constant surveillance and then precise timing to pull off a photo like that. That empty gas station scene is is right up there with pics like the flag-raising at Iwo Jima, Marilyn Monroe's skirt being blown skyward, the guy in Siagon getting shot in the head, and George W Bush's second inaguration.
> 
> 2) From the Colorado River Bridge in Laughlin Nevada, I, among others, watched what we believed was a UFO over Middle Peak outside of Laughlin Nevada - March 2002. Had traffic stopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice photoshop on the Maverick . :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

It's not Photoshopped


----------



## Nor-tah

Hahaha first thread I read after getting back from my trip!! That is too funny. The UFO is just freaky!! :shock: I believe, I believe!!


----------



## wyogoob

Nor-tah said:


> Hahaha first thread I read after getting back from my trip!! That is too funny. The UFO is just freaky!! :shock: I believe, I believe!!


yeah, yeah, did you catch any fish?


----------



## Nor-tah

One or two. :wink: I'll report tomorrow. Nothing grand with water temps at 83 degrees but I did go six for seven on species I wanted!


----------



## Swerv

Heres a couple ! Not as impressive as some of the others but worth a look !


----------



## Huge29

From last week's Berry trip, my 4-year old and his 21" cutt on the Shrek pole, took a pic and off he went back in the drink.


----------



## wyogoob

Huge29 said:


> From last week's Berry trip, my 4-year old and his 21" cutt on the Shrek pole, took a pic and off he went back in the drink.


Life is good.


----------



## nate1031

oink oink


----------



## LOAH

WOW. :shock:


----------



## orvis1

+1 :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah

|-O-| |-O-|


----------



## pkred

Wow are those Utah fish???


----------



## .45

Ditto to everything nate1031.......worse than WOW !! :shock:


----------



## lehi

Those are HUGE!


----------



## nate1031

Unfortunately, those are not Utah fish. I wish!


----------



## deadicatedweim

17.75 inch white bass


----------



## orvis1

I guess I should put my boulders pics here...


----------



## Nor-tah

Awesome pics guys!!!


----------



## Improv




----------



## LOAH

Nice. Fatty cutt.


----------



## REPETER

Great Browns Improv!


----------



## LOAH

Where'd the big cutt go?

(The browns are super nice too.)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Did somebody say w.o.w.? :mrgreen:


----------



## Improv

Thanks - Here is the cutty. Wanted to fix the exposure.[attachment=0:2gxvc8f9]Strawberry Cutthroat 2007.jpg[/attachment:2gxvc8f9]


----------



## wyogoob

Huge, just huge, Improv.


----------



## pogiskier

[attachment=0:3mzjgdem]5652_126025082501_714392501_3062377_1126331_n.jpg[/attachment:3mzjgdem]


----------



## Nor-tah

Thats a way cool pic!


----------



## Nueces

That's a great pic under the surface. Amazing how the line shows up under water.


----------



## .45

Jordan River Narrows... :wink:


----------



## LOAH

Wow! You went fishing with Chuck Norris??? O-|-O 

...Good thing you let him catch the big one. :wink:


----------



## .45

LOAH said:


> Wow! You went fishing with Chuck Norris??? O-|-O
> 
> ...Good thing you let him catch the big one. :wink:


You talk'in to me ???!!! :twisted:


----------



## Nor-tah

Big ol laker!! I love when they spawn down by the airport! Nice pic for real though .45


----------



## LOAH

.45 said:


> LOAH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! You went fishing with Chuck Norris??? O-|-O
> 
> ...Good thing you let him catch the big one. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> You talk'in to me ???!!! :twisted:
Click to expand...

Uh...No sir. Don't hurt me.

(Nice fish, BTW. Way bigger than anything I've had.)


----------



## wyogoob

.45 said:


> Jordan River Narrows... :wink:


Ah..................I have had my boat on that very part of the Jordan River Narrows on many occasions.

Good grief.


----------



## flyguy7

Here's some fish porn from some of my guide trips this year (hence the blacked out faces)


----------



## wyogoob

flyguy7 said:


> Here's some fish porn from some of my guide trips this year (hence the blacked out faces)


holy cow!


----------



## wyogoob

It's all about the hair:


----------



## wyogoob

Everyone smoked in the 70s.....didn't they?


----------



## sawsman

Most people in the 70's smoked and had hair like you *goob*. But not everyone caught fish like you! 

Great fish!


----------



## wyogoob

thanks


----------



## lehi

Wow goob those look like some awesome memories! Nice hair!


----------



## ynotkid

Fish caught in the high Uintah's. August 12, 2009


----------



## wyogoob

Wow!!!!! You must have a big camera. That huge fish wouldn't fit in my camera.

I see you carry in the Uintas. Been reading the _In the news section_ huh.


----------



## wyogoob

A big Lake Michigan King Salmon...about 1979.










Top of the line rubber waders.


----------



## 2litl2l8

I'm sure you have heard all the rumors of this fish, I won't add to them except to say NEW UTAH RECORD COUGHT IN YUBA!!!


----------



## Nor-tah

2litl2l8 said:


> I'm sure you have heard all the rumors of this fish, I won't add to them except to say NEW UTAH RECORD COUGHT IN YUBA!!


 :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rodz&Riflez

Hard-water LMB 2009


----------



## Rodz&Riflez

Brown 2007


----------



## Rodz&Riflez

Silver Salmon 2007


----------



## Truelife

Here's a couple from Last Friday.


----------



## tomegun




----------



## wyogoob

tomegun said:


>


That's a nice smallmouth, Geeze!


----------



## flyguy7

Killer Smallie!


----------



## flyguy7

Big dries, big fish!


----------



## nate1031

Sick fish!


----------



## tomegun

*It was a 21 1/2 incher caught with a topwater*


----------



## smallfry

big channel cat.


----------



## Dodger

Striper off the surf and a football koke.


----------



## flyguy7

Some pictures from this past week.... Gotta love big brown season!


----------



## Nor-tah

Rodz&Riflez said:


> Brown 2007


Geez, all the big browns have me drooling!!! Nice job. 
Flyguy, for such a funny name, that place holds some toads! :wink:  Love that third pic!


----------



## Packbasket

Some friends and I flyfishing over the years














































hope that's not too many...so many to pick from that I think are neat that I overdo it.


----------



## Nor-tah

Not overdoing it at all!! Holy CRIPES!! That first Brook is a TANK!! Nice Pike too. You have had a lot of fun catching it looks like.


----------



## Packbasket

oh, yes, lots of fun, 5 pound specks are not uncommon where I grew up but I have not mastered finding them in southern utah yet, the fun is in the trying.

the pike are always a show in shallows on the flyrod, as many of you know. And for a good many years we lived for spring simply to topwater fish them, and didn't count any pike on the fly that weren't over 55", still taking dozens a day, but now lately I seem to have bow and/or flinter in hand at that time of year or stalking specks with my old buddies while we still can.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Flyguy its weird putting a face with a name. For some reason I was expecting you to be 6'4 and 145 pounds. :lol:


----------



## Packbasket

beauty browns flyguy, and great clear photos


----------



## Grandpa D

fixed blade said:


> Flyguy its weird putting a face with a name. For some reason I was expecting you to be 6'4 and 145 pounds. :lol:


I agree!
You don't look anything like the picture in your avitar. -_O-


----------



## flyguy7

Sorry to disappoint, Fixed! FWIW Candy really isn't as she describes herself either! Your boobs aren't that perky; (not that I still don't like them, man boobs are better than no boobs!) 8) :lol:


----------



## Tylert

Here is a few pictures from last year.


----------



## Tigru

Pics from a recent trip....


----------



## JAT83

Dang, that is a freakishly awesome fish! Nice work Tigru


----------



## wyogoob

Nice fish Tigru.

I'm jealous. I've never caught any big tigers, only dinks.



Ah.....is your signature in the same language they speak on the movie AVATAR? :wink:


----------



## mjschijf

Since I haven't posted any reports in what seems like forever (or even been fishing for that matter), I decided to post some old pics that I may or may not have already posted at one time or another. Hope you all enjoy.

Largemouth bass:



































































































































































Smallmouth bass:



















Wiper:










Bullhead:










Rainbows:




































































































Brooks:





































Splake:














































Browns:














































Cutthroats:





































Phew! That took a while! I like the idea of having a forum topic dedicated to just pictures. There have been some awesome photo posts on here already, and I look forward to seeing more pictures from everyone in the future. I hope you enjoyed mine.


----------



## sawsman

Thanks for sharing mjschijf.

Love the largemouth.. and that rainbow has to be one of the fattest I've ever seen! :shock: Did you clean him and if so what had he been eating? looks like maybe a cheeseburger in that football..


----------



## mjschijf

sawsman said:


> Thanks for sharing mjschijf.
> 
> Love the largemouth.. and that rainbow has to be one of the fattest I've ever seen! :shock: Did you clean him and if so what had he been eating? looks like maybe a cheeseburger in that football..


I actually released it. To this day though, I wonder what was in his/her belly. I caught it at Panguitch, in case you were wondering.


----------



## wyogoob

What a great bunch of pics.

I like the largemouths the best.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Leaky

Just twin nice uns.   

[attachment=0:3se170bm]twis.jpg[/attachment:3se170bm]


----------



## mjschijf

Nice bass, Leaky!


----------



## dartangion

sawsman said:


> Thanks for sharing mjschijf.
> 
> Love the largemouth.. and that rainbow has to be one of the fattest I've ever seen! :shock: Did you clean him and if so what had he been eating? looks like maybe a cheeseburger in that football..


That fat bow is a hen (or female) and looks like she is going to burst! maybe you caught her during spawning season....Great fish pics! Thanks!


----------



## Leaky

Speaking of fatties! 

[attachment=1:835dvvni]fatty 1.jpg[/attachment:835dvvni][attachment=0]


----------



## wyogoob

Great bass Leaky, thanks for sharing.

Are those Idaho bass? They have that Idaho smirk on their face. :?


----------



## Leaky

The 1st is a Ut. rainbow from the Weeb. and the 2nd is a LM from Id. but not sure, might be Mantua.


----------



## wyogoob

Leaky said:


> The 1st is a Ut. rainbow from the Weeb. and the 2nd is a LM from Id. but not sure, might be Mantua.


How 'bout those "twins" in the previous pic? Are they Idaho bass?


----------



## ramrod

I caught this tiger at scofield 1/24/10


----------



## mjschijf

Wow! Awesome tiger! Did you get a measurement on that thing?


----------



## Leaky

wyogoob ,
Yes.


----------



## ramrod

over 24"


----------



## wyogoob

ramrod said:


> over 24"


That's a monster.

All I've caught is dinks.

Nor-tah and FishMogul have promised a dozen times or more to hook me up with big Tigers, but all they do is run around the valley eatin sushi. :lol:


----------



## bullrider

Those are some nice fish _(O)_


----------



## UtahFlyFishing

*ICE FISHIN*

I took the day off of guided fly fishing in Utah and went out with my girl friend ice fishing in utah. Fun Stuff![attachment=0:2ty90i75]103_1435.JPG[/attachment:2ty90i75][attachment=0:2ty90i75]103_1435.JPG[/attachment:2ty90i75]


----------



## nate1031

pretty gill plate from the other day


----------



## XJ_Jeeper

Caught this fish on January 15th @ Pineview, along with over a 100 very small perch.
I came home with only a few fish.

[attachment=0:3m18wugx]My Perch! 002 (Small).jpg[/attachment:3m18wugx]


----------



## bullrider

the perch is haunted ha ha ha _(O)_


----------



## gdog




----------



## wyogoob

That's a goodun! 

Is that the 2009 Kenai?


----------



## sawsman

Nice King, gdog! 8) 

Looks like the lower Kasilof?


----------



## gdog

The King was caught in the Alagnak river.


----------



## wyogoob

What was I thinking?

On the Kenai during the King run you can't take a pic of that much river without seeing 2 or 3 boats in the photo.

Is the Alagnak crowded?


----------



## gdog

Hell with the Kenai....as Goob said...it would be a literal traffic jam with boats.

The Alagnak is a sweet river. Doesn't get near the number of Kings the Kenai does as far as I know...BUT the people are very extremely limited in comparison. It's a fly in deal.
(Not our plane...just one that landed right next to us while fishing)









To be honest, I really didn't like fishing for the Kings. Great Chum salmon runs. Those things pull like horses. Plus...running up river in the jet boats the Rainbow fishing is killer as well as the Sockeye.









Going up into the braids (up where the river splits into multiple channels...there is nobody up there except for these guys...


----------



## sawsman

Love it up there... 8) I hope you had a good telephoto lens on those grizz shots!

That Kenai combat fishing is something else... :|

Here's a couple from a few years ago.
[attachment=1:85k0n5ou]rsz_1233453883_1000.jpg[/attachment:85k0n5ou]
[attachment=0:85k0n5ou]rsz_1233454512_1000.jpg[/attachment:85k0n5ou]


----------



## wyogoob

Cool stuff fellas, thanks for sharing. I seen 5 grizzlies, including 2 cubs, this year on the Kenai Peninsula, but all from a float plane. :lol: 

I think the Kenai has the best red fishing. That's my favorite salmon to eat.

And as everyone knows, the Kenai River has the biggest kings.

I have a 6' 7", 280 lb ******* oilfield buddy that lives on the river in Soldotna, knows how to catch the bigguns and runs a boat during the king run. All the locals know and respect him. If the tourists give him any trouble or do something that he thinks is inappropriate, he just pulls up and goes over and "visits" with them. Geeze....It's the law of "gross tonnage", just like in the ocean. :lol: 

I wonder if they make bullet-proof life preserver vests?


----------



## billybob

Gonna give posting a pic a shot here guys. Here's my trophy from this last fall. My first Uinta brookie. Beautiful colors on this guy if I do say so myself. Measured just shy of 15 inches. You just can't beat fishing like this, this close to home!


----------



## Briar Patch

Nice Brookie billybob! Brooks are the best lookin trout by far, imo. :wink:


----------



## wyogoob

That guy has some color now, billybob!


----------



## brookieguy1

Congrats on a very respectable Uinta Brookie. Love chasing those gems!


----------



## Nor-tah

wyogoob said:


> ramrod said:
> 
> 
> 
> over 24"
> 
> 
> 
> That's a monster.
> 
> All I've caught is dinks.
> 
> Nor-tah and FishMogul have promised a dozen times or more to hook me up with big Tigers, but all they do is run around the valley eatin sushi. :lol:
Click to expand...

Lets do it!! The ice comes off a lot of these places soon. I'll let you know.. man these rainbow rolls are awesome!! haha


----------



## all_tied_up

Nice Fish!


----------



## Bo0YaA

Best fish of the day Monday the 15th of March on the Weber.


----------



## Nor-tah

Toads guys! Nice ones all around!


----------



## wyogoob

Nor-tah said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ramrod said:
> 
> 
> 
> over 24"
> 
> 
> 
> That's a monster.
> 
> All I've caught is dinks.
> 
> Nor-tah and FishMogul have promised a dozen times or more to hook me up with big Tigers, but all they do is run around the valley eatin sushi. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets do it!! The ice comes off a lot of these places soon. I'll let you know.. man these rainbow rolls are awesome!! haha
Click to expand...

Great. I have a little time in the next 10 days, then I have to work everyday till probably the 4th of July.


----------



## Rainbow_Killer

all_tied_up said:


> Nice Fish!


Check out these pigs from Yuba, no much to look at but fun to catch.


----------



## Leaky

Took a guest to some of my honey holes on the Web. a few days ago This is an example of a few or the better ones. I'm proud that I showed him a good time.

[attachment=0:3q9whf8d]st5c.jpg[/attachment:3q9whf8d]


----------



## k2muskie

Leaky said:


> Took a guest to some of my honey holes on the Web. a few days ago This is an example of a few or the better ones. I'm proud that I showed him a good time.


WTG Leaky you are the master of the Web. Glad you were able to show a friend a good time at some of your favorite Web sites. OBTW I was just think'n a couple days ago about you and the Sparkinator as I recaly you posted up he had some surgery. How is the Sparkinator doing???


----------



## Leaky

k2muskie,
We're tying to avoid surgery. It's been slow. It's a going to take time healing, maybe in 9 mos. to a year he'll be good to go. ****, !!!!!!! I miss his company. Maybe towards the fall he'll be able to do a few trips with me.  I wish I could post a few cuss words on How I feel about the situation, but I think you get the message. Bottom line, he's my best bud.!!!! :evil:


----------



## LOAH

Sorry about Sparky. Hopefully he'll recover well.

Very nice looking cutt.


----------



## FishMogul

Nor-tah said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ramrod said:
> 
> 
> 
> over 24"
> 
> 
> 
> That's a monster.
> 
> All I've caught is dinks.
> 
> Nor-tah and FishMogul have promised a dozen times or more to hook me up with big Tigers, but all they do is run around the valley eatin sushi. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets do it!! The ice comes off a lot of these places soon. I'll let you know.. man these rainbow rolls are awesome!! haha
Click to expand...

did someone say sushi? Goob set it up with Nor-tah and we'll go.


----------



## Mr. Loopy




----------



## Tigru

Sweet pics Joe! It was nice chatting it up with you the other day. Like I said hit me up when you get back to Utah.


----------



## Trophyboat

*My 2010 fish pics so far.....*

[attachment=7:19o1ssko]21porqupinebrown.jpg[/attachment:19o1ssko][attachment=6:19o1ssko]hensteelie.jpg[/attachment:19o1ssko][attachment=5:19o1ssko]bucksteelie.jpg[/attachment:19o1ssko][attachment=4:19o1ssko]slabcrappies.jpg[/attachment:19o1ssko][attachment=2:19o1ssko]wiper.jpg[/attachment:19o1ssko][attachment=1:19o1ssko]coolfincarp.JPG[/attachment:19o1ssko][attachment=0:19o1ssko]rsizebrown.jpg[/attachment:19o1ssko]


----------



## Huge29

Wow, very nice TB and welcome to the forum!


----------



## LOAH

I'll second that. Sweet fish and welcome aboard.


----------



## Trophyboat

i am bored so here is some more from the past
[attachment=6:3nh5808s]koke2009.jpg[/attachment:3nh5808s][attachment=5:3nh5808s]berrykoke08.jpg[/attachment:3nh5808s][attachment=4:3nh5808s]willwall6-23.jpg[/attachment:3nh5808s][attachment=3:3nh5808s]08cutt 28incher.jpg[/attachment:3nh5808s][attachment=2:3nh5808s]wiper08.jpg[/attachment:3nh5808s][attachment=1:3nh5808s]echobrown09.jpg[/attachment:3nh5808s][attachment=0:3nh5808s]echotrout.jpg[/attachment:3nh5808s]


----------



## wyogoob

Great spread! thanks for posting 

Geeze, I've never seen browns that big come out of Echo.

I have a Trophy boat. What model of Trophy boat is that in the pics?


----------



## LOAH

Woot woot! Great fish.


----------



## sawsman

Great fish Trophyboat!! 8) 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Trophyboat

the trophy is a 2002 WA .there are quite a few browns like that in there i have caught a handful of them myself.


----------



## wyogoob

Trophyboat said:


> the trophy is a 2002 WA .......................................


yep, thought so.................me too

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## tubbyama

Caught One


----------



## wyogoob

Whoa.....that's a goodun'!


Welcome to the Forum!!! :O||: :O||:


----------



## tubbyama

wyogoob said:


> Whoa.....that's a goodun'!
> 
> Welcome to the Forum!!! :O||: :O||:


Thanks, we caught it on a metal jig with a spinning rod.


----------



## scientificangler

80lb Tarpon on 20lb test in Puerto Rico last month. Fun stuff.


----------



## Nor-tah

WOW!!! So nice dude!!! Bet that was nice while it was snowing here!


----------



## wyogoob

scientificangler said:


> 80lb Tarpon on 20lb test in Puerto Rico last month. Fun stuff.


yer killing me!


----------



## wyogoob

OK, that's it.

King Salmon on a fly rod, Kenai River:


----------



## bhiii

Steelhead on a fly.


----------



## GaryFish

Come 'on Goob! You foul hooked it!


----------



## GaryFish

Love that Steelie from my home river. Good fish!


----------



## wyogoob

GaryFish said:


> Come 'on Goob! You foul hooked it!


Oh....well....you may be right.

Boy, that steelie has some color; nice fish.


----------



## Nor-tah

I'm bored tonight. Some of my favs from the last year or so. Some of the files are big... sorry... scroll over to see the whole thing.


----------



## deadicated1

JUDAST!!!!!
maybe you should quit being bored and go fish or something!!!  
you made me a little nervous with the background on some of those!!! :mrgreen: 

nice pics though!


----------



## brookieguy1

Wow. Where does one connect with brook trout of that magnitude?


----------



## LOAH

Nice collection. Very nice.


----------



## Catherder

Very nice pics! You have had a good year or two! Good photography as well. The colors on that CRC were superb. Great work all around!


----------



## Nor-tah

Thanks guys!


----------



## HighmtnFish

These are some of the good ones I have caught this spring.
Unfortunately the spring fishing is about over.[attachment=5:28m93j9p]may 2010 005_256.jpg[/attachment:28m93j9p][attachment=6:28m93j9p]June 2010 106_edited-1_256.jpg[/attachment:28m93j9p]


----------



## tubbyama

Wow, you guys definitely know how to catch fish!


----------



## Jed

Lot's of fish porn here... :shock: :lol:  o-|| :O•-: _(O)_ 8) :?


----------



## OldMick

It's from a few years ago but this is my favorite.


----------



## LOAH

Nice pike. Look at that belly.


----------



## flydaddy834

looks like flipper!


----------



## tuffluckdriller

Here are a few from Starvation yesterday.


----------



## FishMogul

A couple shots from the Gorge this week..wish the pictures were better


----------



## wyogoob

That's a goodun...has big shoulders.


----------



## UtahFlyFishing




----------



## RnF

Not as big as the Mack up above, but this is my biggest trout landed with a fly rod to date by half an inch, 26.5". So I am happy. 

Caught this guy up at the Wind Rivers.


----------



## sawsman

Beautiful fish RnF! and on a fly rod too.. good job.


----------



## .45

RnF said:


> Not as big as the Mack up above, but this is my biggest trout landed with a fly rod to date by half an inch, 26.5". So I am happy.
> 
> Caught this guy up at the Wind Rivers.


That's a beauty Ralph....good job !! 8)


----------



## Goosekiller

Here is the biggest fish Ive caught on my fly rod it was a good day!!


----------



## RnF

That's a nice slab of brown trout right there, congrats!


----------



## Goosekiller

thanks !!!!


----------



## Snipe

[attachment=0:2820w6zn]Fish.jpg[/attachment:2820w6zn]

Caught this fishy tuesday


----------



## madonafly

I wanna play:
































































Stillwater is probably my favorite although I do fish rivers and guide on them. Deep water Nymphing is my specialty.


----------



## sawsman

Some real tanks there madonafly! thanks for sharing!
:O||:


----------



## cazmataz

That albino is a freak.


----------



## madonafly

Wind kicked up bad last night but managed this on...best part, it was on a fiberglass rod, so muscling it was not an option.


----------



## Leaky

[attachment=4:3ruu7yxp]f1.jpg[/attachment:3ruu7yxp]
[attachment=3:3ruu7yxp]f2.jpg[/attachment:3ruu7yxp]
[attachment=2:3ruu7yxp]f3.jpg[/attachment:3ruu7yxp]
[attachment=1:3ruu7yxp]f4.jpg[/attachment:3ruu7yxp]
[attachment=0:3ruu7yxp]f5.jpg[/attachment:3ruu7yxp]


----------



## bullsnot

Here is a rainbow from earlier this year.


----------



## LOAH

PORK!!!

(Nice fish.)


----------



## flyfisher

*Nice Strawberry Cutthroat*

My sons and I fished Strawberry yesterday (Sept 30) and had a great time. I thought I would include a picture of my son Cam who landed this 28 inch (8 lb) cutthroat five minutes after we launched our boat at the marina!


----------



## .45

Nice !!

Also, nice 1st post flyfisher...please don't stop there...


----------



## madonafly

*Re: Nice Strawberry Cutthroat*



flyfisher said:


> My sons and I fished Strawberry yesterday (Sept 30) and had a great time. I thought I would include a picture of my son Cam who landed this 28 inch (8 lb) cutthroat five minutes after we launched our boat at the marina!


Nice! That looks like an Ugly Stick behind him...was this a jig, lure, bait, or a fly(by your handle)


----------



## REPETER

Look at the head on that thing!


----------



## trout bum

Ya. Check out that fish too!!


----------



## bullsnot

What a fish!!


----------



## ShaneA

All my good fishing pictures are on my parents computer, but here are some of my better diving pictures some might appreciate.

[attachment=6:278t9i3f]1292 [].JPG[/attachment:278t9i3f]
[attachment=5:278t9i3f]963 [].JPG[/attachment:278t9i3f]
[attachment=4:278t9i3f]1289 [].JPG[/attachment:278t9i3f]
[attachment=3:278t9i3f]1538 [].JPG[/attachment:278t9i3f]
[attachment=2:278t9i3f]IMG_0041 [].JPG[/attachment:278t9i3f]
[attachment=1:278t9i3f]DSC06415.JPG[/attachment:278t9i3f]
[attachment=0:278t9i3f]DSC05633 [].JPG[/attachment:278t9i3f]


----------



## poiboy

There's a whole lotta beautiful pix posted. Makes me antsy to get out there and throw a few flies soon. When I figure out how to post pix, I'll put mine up. Awesome shots.


----------



## madonafly

This is GENERAL FISHING. You can use anything on this board, doesn't have to be a fly.
Look forward to the pictures though and welcome, from me at any rate.


----------



## Lawdog




----------



## nate1031

That's a good looking brownie! Nice kype too!


----------



## poiboy

Weber River in the fall.


----------



## Yahtahay

Picture of a brown I caught on the Provo back in the early 90's.


----------



## sawsman

Looks like you were using some pretty large minnows there Yahtahay!  

I once saw a pup mac with a small 8" bow in it's mouth come out of Fish Lake. It was caught trolling a large rapala... :shock:


----------



## wyogoob

bullsnot said:


> Here is a rainbow from earlier this year.


Holy Cow!


----------



## wyogoob

*Re: Nice Strawberry Cutthroat*



flyfisher said:


> My sons and I fished Strawberry yesterday (Sept 30) and had a great time. I thought I would include a picture of my son Cam who landed this 28 inch (8 lb) cutthroat five minutes after we launched our boat at the marina!


What a monster. Welcome to the UWN.


----------



## Auman

Even a bad day fishing beats a good day at work. This little guy somehow fit the hook in its mouth and lived to tell the story.


----------



## Auman

This guy took a 6" rabbit fur weighted fly deep in his throat. He ended up going down my throat. Great 26.5" fish from the Weber River.


----------



## LOAH

Nice! Pig brownie and that shiner eating a PA is great. Was the shiner on the Weber too?


----------



## Auman

No, the shiner was up near Red Fish Lake in Idaho.


----------



## poiboy

Auman said:


> Even a bad day fishing beats a good day at work. This little guy somehow fit the hook in its mouth and lived to tell the story.


If that's the only fish caught that day, it's still considered a trophy. Only bad thing is, he'll be hook shy by the time he's only 6".


----------



## GaryFish

GREAT FISH! And thanks for sharing. The brag pics are my favorite part of the forum. Well done and thanks again for sharing it!


----------



## FROGGER

Just spent the last 20 min looking at these pics.. Awesome fish folks...


----------



## Chaser

FROGGER said:


> Just spent the last 20 min looking at these pics.. Awesome fish folks...


Long time no-see! Where have you been?


----------



## Guest

hello friends,
i'm a new comer.i'm bella.
nice to meet you.


----------



## Huge29

That will be the last we hear from Bella.


----------



## foreverbowhunter




----------



## CaJones

Here is my Marlin from Cancun. 









Here is one of the many Baracudas that we caught.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER

holy cow, how was that ride on that small boat !!!!!!!


----------



## BROWN BAGGER

holy cow, how was that ride on that small boat !!!!!!! cajones

here is my amber jack from key west


----------



## THE CYBERDEMON

First and biggest fish of the day. Caught at Kolob 5/27/11 at 10:00 in the morning on a homemade gold and red spinner. 24 inches 4.1 pounds. I caught seven more throughout the day and they were all in the 15 to 22 slot limit.


----------



## flydaddy834

idaho brown










more idaho with my super truper






















































and this is where it all began


----------



## daniellehughes

This is the 4th Tiger muskie my 14 year old son has caught in the last 2 weeks at pineview. The campground hosts just love him and tell him constantly that he needs to become a guide I am looking for some pictures that other campers took of him last summer in August of him at south fork with several Trout he was catching if anyone remembers him and has those pics I would love to get a copy and am happy with paying for them. His Dad passed away when he was 5 but from the time he was a year old his dad would take him fishing with him in a back pack by the time he was 3 he was fishing on his own, I am so proud of him he is just amazing, I use to not care for fishing so much but since his dad passed I had to help fuel his passion so now I have developed a passion for it as well. If anyone knows of a place where he can learn to fly fish please pass on the info I already bought him a pole and a few flys, thanks so much and fish on!!!!


----------



## Huge29

Welcome to the forum Danielle! Sorry to hear about your late husband! As far as learning to fly fish; where are you located? Most say to go somewhere open to avoid snags where there are fish, if in Davis County hit Bountiful Lake, I saw them plant it yesterday.


----------



## LOAH

flydaddy - Those were great! Sweet brown on top.

daniellehughes - Welcome aboard. I think it's very admirable that you recognize a growing passion in your boy and wish to help him fuel that. You're a good mom for that. Where are you located and maybe someone can meet up with you and your son to show him some pointers.

(YouTube taught me to fly fish...not saying much, but it helped me learn the motions I needed to mimic.)


----------



## wyogoob

Auman said:


> This guy took a 6" rabbit fur weighted fly deep in his throat. He ended up going down my throat. Great 26.5" fish from the Weber River.


Criminently that's a big fish.


----------



## wingnutt

Had to work half day yesterday,so no time to take the boat out.So hit the Wasatch back for a hike.Fishing was alright,water still very cold and a lot of snow still up there....


----------



## tye dye twins

Nice wignut! I have spent a ton of time Backcountry skiing that place and I have yet to fish it. Gonna head up there when the docs approve of it (blown knees for both of us). Where was the snowline at (elevation wise)? So far I can only go about 1 mile for hiking so I most likely won't be up there till fall.


----------



## wingnutt

tye dye twins said:


> Where was the snowline at (elevation wise)? So far I can only go about 1 mile for hiking so I most likely won't be up there till fall.


My guess would be around 9000-9500ft

Good luck!


----------



## wingnutt

This little small mouth bass hit a Rapala almost as big as him at East Canyon


----------



## brfisherman17

2 nice Provo River browns.[attachment=1:2sixo5j9]PR Brown 6.jpg[/attachment:2sixo5j9][attachment=0:2sixo5j9]Huge PR Brown.jpg[/attachment:2sixo5j9]


----------



## brfisherman17

My biggest Brownie!


----------



## madonafly

brfisherman17 said:


> My biggest Brownie!


 :shock: NICE!!! Any details you care to share?


----------



## brfisherman17

madonafly said:


> brfisherman17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest Brownie!
> 
> 
> 
> :shock: NICE!!! Any details you care to share?
Click to expand...

PM sent


----------



## madonafly

A nice surprise after pulling a bunch of 12" to 14".


----------



## LOAH

Wow, look at all the spots on the head. That's unusual. Nice catch!


----------



## somethingsfishy

gotta love em!


----------



## Stickbow

Fish Lake Rainbow


----------



## wyogoob

Way to go and welcome to the forum.

More pics man, don't stop now.


----------



## kochanut

edit**** i dont know why photobucket is not re-sizing them, but everything caught on the fly, got alot more will have to go through. some are in sensitive waters so i gotta be careful posting them but so far not a bad 2011 fishing year especially since i got back from the middle east in may


----------



## madonafly

Very nice!!! And the best is yet to come.


----------



## FlyfishingChimp

Fishing Pictures from 2010
Teaching nephews how to have Fun Fishing
And it was a First catch for one


----------



## kochanut




----------



## LOAH

Wicked brown. Nice.


----------



## tye dye twins

FlyfishingChimp said:


> Fishing Pictures from 2010
> Teaching nephews how to have Fun Fishing
> And it was a First catch for one


Just goes to show you don't have to nail big fish to still have fun. I think those smiles say it all. Just wait until one of them gets into a fight with a monster. Then you will have them hook, line, and sinker! May your lines go straight and your stringer full!


----------



## kochanut




----------



## madonafly

WOW! all you need is the Bacon and Hashbrowns for those eggs...LOL


----------



## kochanut




----------



## LOAH

Havin' some fun out there, eh Koch? Nice beefers.


----------



## kochanut




----------



## madonafly

NICE Koch! We missed you though........


----------



## bassin

No huge ones yesterday but lots of fun for sure


----------



## LOAH

Nice! Glad those little ponds worked out for you. Welcome to the UWN, by the way.


----------



## bassin

thanks Loah looks like a great place to be and thanks for the help


----------



## kochanut

10 foot leader... check..... type 5 full sinking line..... check..... choronimid fishing in 26 feet of water...... check..... having my wife do all of this on her own with no help from me priceless!! best part is she wants to go again tomorrow


----------



## bassin

wow cant beat that and nice catch for sure good luck tomorrow


----------



## kochanut




----------



## LOAH

Nice tank.


----------



## k2muskie

Having lots of fun working new lures and techniques enticing the bite during the fall fish'n.

[attachment=0:ad5rzsvw]45.75 TM-1.jpg[/attachment:ad5rzsvw]


----------



## LOAH

That's just portly. Great catch!


----------



## Ifish

k2muskie said:


> Having lots of fun working new lures and techniques enticing the bite during the fall fish'n.
> 
> [attachment=0:7ubnfu2w]45.75 TM-1.jpg[/attachment:7ubnfu2w]


Dang! That's awesome. "You're gonna need a bigger boat!"


----------



## Tylert

Well I figured I would add to the fish pictures section to keep it alive. I really like all the pictures everyone has shared....It makes me want to get out fishing.


----------



## Tylert

*A few more to the collection * :mrgreen:


----------



## LOAH

Nice string of photos. Gotta love the Manti and how green it gets!


----------



## kochanut




----------



## HighmtnFish

We need more pictures of Brook Trout, little ones and big ones.
[attachment=11:20oeqyzs]July 24th 2011 009_edited-1.jpg[/attachment:20oeqyzs][attachment=10:20oeqyzs]July 24th 2011 014_edited-1.jpg[/attachment:20oeqyzs][attachment=9:20oeqyzs]August 2011 122_edited-1.jpg[/attachment:20oeqyzs][attachment=7:20oeqyzs]October 2011 003_edited-1.jpg[/attachment:20oeqyzs][attachment=8:20oeqyzs]October 2011 007_edited-1.jpg[/attachment:20oeqyzs][attachment=6:20oeqyzs]May June 2011 005_edited-1.jpg[/attachment:20oeqyzs][attachment=5:20oeqyzs]May June 2011 108_edited-1.jpg[/attachment:20oeqyzs][attachment=4:20oeqyzs]May June 2011 117_edited-1.jpg[/attachment:20oeqyzs][attachment=2:20oeqyzs]June 2011 026_edited-1.jpg[/attachment:20oeqyzs][attachment=3:20oeqyzs]June 2011 033_edited-1.jpg[/attachment:20oeqyzs][attachment=0:20oeqyzs]IMG_0760_edited-1.jpg[/attachment:20oeqyzs][attachment=1:20oeqyzs]IMG_0877_edited-1.jpg[/attachment:20oeqyzs]


----------



## kochanut

awesome colors on those fish!


----------



## orvis1

Deleted


----------



## madonafly

Nice Brown Koch and HMF and Orvis BOING!!!!!!!!! Those are eye poppers guys! AWESOME!!!


----------



## wyogoob

k2muskie said:


> Having lots of fun working new lures and techniques enticing the bite during the fall fish'n.
> 
> [attachment=0:3r3i21o7]45.75 TM-1.jpg[/attachment:3r3i21o7]


Good grief!! I gotta look here more often.


----------



## wyogoob

HighmtnFish said:


> We need more pictures of Brook Trout, little ones and big ones.
> [attachment=11:1c35f911]July 24th 2011 009_edited-1.jpg[/attachment:1c35f911][attachment=10:1c35f911]July 24th 2011 014_edited-1.jpg[/attachment:1c35f911][attachment=9:1c35f911]August 2011 122_edited-1.jpg[/attachment:1c35f911][attachment=7:1c35f911]October 2011 003_edited-1.jpg[/attachment:1c35f911][attachment=8:1c35f911]October 2011 007_edited-1.jpg[/attachment:1c35f911][attachment=6:1c35f911]May June 2011 005_edited-1.jpg[/attachment:1c35f911][attachment=5:1c35f911]May June 2011 108_edited-1.jpg[/attachment:1c35f911][attachment=4:1c35f911]May June 2011 117_edited-1.jpg[/attachment:1c35f911][attachment=2:1c35f911]June 2011 026_edited-1.jpg[/attachment:1c35f911][attachment=3:1c35f911]June 2011 033_edited-1.jpg[/attachment:1c35f911][attachment=0:1c35f911]IMG_0760_edited-1.jpg[/attachment:1c35f911][attachment=1:1c35f911]IMG_0877_edited-1.jpg[/attachment:1c35f911]


Wow! Those are some fatties!


----------



## sawsman

A little color to brighten up your day...


----------



## LOAH

Nice ones.


----------



## madonafly

sawsman said:


> A little color to brighten up your day...


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## bassin

WOW those are some beautiful colors for sure thanks for sharing with us


----------



## Georgeforuofu

Agreed those are amazing!!! thanks! that makes me want to go fishing right now!


----------



## tye dye twins

My highlight fish in order from the most recent to the past..........

My best Brook Trout at 14.25 from Lake Mary









Brown Trout from Sandy Pond









Cutthroat Trout from Lower Bells Res.









Tiger Muskie from Newton









Lake Trout from Bear Lake









My Cutler bluegill that was 1 inch off the C&R record









My Willard Bay Greensunfish that was 2 inches off the C&R record









LMB at Mantua









Tiger Trout from Currant Creek Res.

















Yellowstone Cutthroat Trout from Smith and Morehouse









My Carp from Utah Lake at 2 pounds


----------



## pheaz

Nice collection very cool Tydy


----------



## waspocrew

Nice looking fish!


----------



## smoothie

Brown on the Big Horn River


----------



## smoothie

Big Horn Rainbow


----------



## smoothie

Rainbow


----------



## smoothie

Alaska King Salmon on a fly rod


----------



## smoothie

Steelhead on the Salmon River


----------



## smoothie

Alaskan Arctic Grayling


----------



## smoothie

Rainbow


----------



## smoothie

Dolly Varden's are even more tasty than salmon...!


----------



## smoothie

Sockeye Salmon on the Kanektok river in Alaska.


----------



## smoothie

Leopard Rainbow Trout on the Kanektok River.


----------



## Bscuderi

My fish of a lifetime 46lb king salmon out of the keinai river in ak.


----------



## BleedingJustice

I caught this 15" at Jensen Nature Park in Sryacuse, Utah on 1/14/12.


----------



## madonafly

YIKES what the h*&^ is that?


----------



## Bscuderi

Demon fish?


----------



## madonafly

Bscuderi said:


> Demon fish?


I am not sure it is a fish~


----------



## Grandpa D

You have heard of a freak of nature.
That fish is a freak of the DWR.
It's a Brood stock Trout that has lost it's fins and tail to a life in a Hatchery.
They were stocked in Community Ponds in late Fall.


----------



## tye dye twins

Grandpa D said:


> You have heard of a freak of nature.
> That fish is a freak of the DWR.
> It's a Brood Rainbow that has lost it's fins and tail to a life in a Hatchery.
> They were stocked in Community Ponds in late Fall.


I kinda thought it was a brown trout. Hard to tell though. Those brood fish are pretty fun compared to the dink fest at the ponds.


----------



## smoothie

Very interesting! I'd never even heard of Broodstock Trout before. I agree w/ Tye Dye. The red spots remind me a lot of a brown trout...but, I wouldn't bet the farm on it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broodstock


----------



## madonafly

Regardless what it is, I am sure it was intended for Kids. I cannot imagine a trout with no tail or fins to put up a fight worthy of a dink however. That fish is just sad. Bad thing, even too ugly to eat.


----------



## tye dye twins

madonafly said:


> Regardless what it is, I am sure it was intended for Kids. I cannot imagine a trout with no tail or fins to put up a fight worthy of a dink however. That fish is just sad. Bad thing, even too ugly to eat.


It's what is on the inside that counts! 

The finless browns fight just as good as any other river brown. I guess when their life is on the line, literally!  Comunity ponds are for all anglers of all ages and abilities IMHO.


----------



## bigred

a few more to add to the fish porn collection.


----------



## El Matador

One of my most memorable trout, caught in Idaho a few years ago










And my biggest...actually there were a few people that took turns reeling this one in:


----------



## uintahiker

El Matador said:


> One of my most memorable trout, caught in Idaho a few years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my biggest...actually there were a few people that took turns reeling this one in:


Nice Cutt!

Nice Sturgeon too. I'd love to catch one of them!


----------



## sawsman

Good 'uns El Matador. 8)


----------



## El Matador

Thanks y'all, glad I could contribute to this fantastic thread :_O=:

Those sturgeon are a hoot, I'm fortunate to have an uncle that guides on the Columbia.


----------



## mjschijf

Great pics! I haven't contributed to this thread for a while, so I'll add what I can.

I spent last summer working in Juneau, Alaska. In between work and hiking up prominent mountaintops, I was able to get some salmon fishing in. Here are the highlights:

Silver (coho) salmon:



















King salmon:










King and pink salmon:










Male pink salmon (close to spawn):










Chum salmon (my buddy reeling it in):










I'm still not sure what kind of fish this one was, but something had obviously taken a chunk out of it. Maybe a seal?










What an awesome summer. I've never really experienced anything quite like it.


----------



## BleedingJustice

We had a great morning at Kaysville pond yesterday (5/5/12) catching catfish James and I was lighting it up on hot dogs.


----------



## jstew

Here are a couple 30" browns from a trip I took to New York for Lake Ontario tribs. I have never been to a place where a 7 lb. brown was the smallest fish of the trip!


----------



## madonafly

jstew said:


> Here are a couple 30" browns from a trip I took to New York for Lake Ontario tribs. I have never been to a place where a 7 lb. brown was the smallest fish of the trip!


JEALOUS! When I worked at Orvis there were two gentlemen that plannedthat trip every year and that is why. Great job!


----------



## dank80

Here's the best looking tiger I've ever caught last week at the boulders.
[attachment=1:196mrj5a]Tiger.jpg[/attachment:196mrj5a]

Here's my biggest rainbow out of a creek I got recently.
[attachment=0:196mrj5a]Rainbow.jpg[/attachment:196mrj5a]


----------



## madonafly

That Tiger is AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Here is the tuna we caught in Cabo a few years back. It took three of us to bring it in.


----------



## Sprig Kennels

a nice cutthroat i caught today......sorry, i cropped out my secret lure


----------



## grousehunter

This by far the most important catch of the year for me; my son's first fish on a fly rod! 8)


----------



## Sir Archery

wet fly fishing, german brown...


----------



## Sir Archery

Obviously not a Utah fish but man was it fun to catch...


----------



## madonafly

That's a Keeper


----------



## Deadeye008

Utah Splake


25"x18" by Deadeye008, on Flickr


----------



## madonafly

Deadeye008 said:


> Utah Splake
> 
> 
> 25"x18" by Deadeye008, on Flickr


That is so cool looking!


----------



## trclements

A couple of Brookies from the uintas.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Large mouth caught 12-8-12


----------



## swbuckmaster

Arctic grayling


----------



## swbuckmaster

Best cat


----------



## swbuckmaster

Best tiger musky


----------



## swbuckmaster

Daughters best lake trout


----------



## swbuckmaster

Carp almost killed me. Fishing late at night with 6 lb test line. Fowl hooked it and it ran down stream in a river at flood stage. I had to swim after it. I ended up going down stream about 200 yards to land it.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Oldest daughters largest lake trout.


----------



## swbuckmaster

First double


----------



## wyoming2utah

swbuckmaster said:


> Carp almost killed me. Fishing late at night with 6 lb test line. Fowl hooked it and it ran down stream in a river at flood stage. I had to swim after it. I ended up going down stream about 200 yards to land it.


You swam after a carp? Hell, I wouldn't swim after a 50 pound salmon let alone a carp...


----------



## wyoming2utah

Ok...keep swimming after carp during flood stage waters!


----------



## madonafly

swbuckmaster said:


> Carp almost killed me. Fishing late at night with 6 lb test line. Fowl hooked it and it ran down stream in a river at flood stage. I had to swim after it. I ended up going down stream about 200 yards to land it.


I admire your commitment....I think I would have done the same...LOL I love big Carp.
Game ON!


----------



## swbuckmaster

You tail hook a 15 lb carp with a big rapala in current and it will fight like a 40 lb fish. For all i new it was a big alligator gar or a big stripe bass. That's what i was fishing for.

On the same night i tried to catch a 6-7 foot alligator gar by jumping on it. I pinned it to the mud in about 2.5-3 feet of water. Actually had it for about 10 seconds until it bucked me off


----------



## harlin

Weber river carp on a crankbait while fishing for browns. They call trout "slimers"...This thing slimed my net pretty good, took forever to get the smell out too.










Strawberry Rainbow. Yes, my fingers are in it's gills, but I harvested this one. Couldn't resist. It was the best tasting trout I've ever had.










A pretty cutt from a cool place:


----------



## outdoorser

A few fish pics


----------



## Andymansavage

A few fish pics.


----------



## madonafly

Awesome!


----------



## iluvbrooktrout10

[/URL[URL=http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/mrrager13/media/031721ec-d104-4cd0-86ef-b9c4e7383842_zpsf2db4f49.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/mrrager13/media/CSC_0028_zps3f5f320e.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/mrrager13/media/P1040403_zpsd4b68922.jpg.html]


----------



## GaryFish

Beautimous. Dang pretty fishies you've got there.


----------



## ryanmfmiller

*Some of my fish from this Summer 2013*





Catfish, Brown & Rainbow, I belive


----------



## brookieguy1

Rainbow, tiger trout, catfish, I believe.


----------



## brookieguy1

iluvbrooktrout, nice tigers and splake! Let's see some of what inspires your sitename.


----------



## KineKilla

Salmon!


----------



## wapiti67

*Unitas Trout*

Found a lake in the Unitas where the fishing was fast and furious


----------



## harlin

Wapiti, that looks like a really nice lake, and way nice bows for the Uintas. Are you sure that's in the Uintas??

Anyhoo, here are some fish pics from 2013. Cheers to spending almost every dime I make on fishing, hehe. :smile:

DC:




























Rockport, brown trout:










Cutts from a stingy lake:



















Browns were targeted most of the time



















I found a little pond that was stacked with wild browns:














































A wild cutt (I think) from the Lower Weber:














































My first anal hooked sucker. If you look closely, the hook is in it's butt. That was how it got hooked, no joke.










This is what you catch when you fish at Deer Creek in the summer:










December tiger trout. 25.5 inches! Took multiple trips and skunkings to finally catch a fish from that place.



















What a way to end the year! Didn't get a weight, but I'm certain it was over 5 lbs.

Snuck in some strawberry trips before the new year arrived:


----------



## GaryFish

GREAT fish! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## outdoorser

Some good lookin fishies there. Good job!


----------



## LOAH

Awesome fish from all the recent posts. Great work and thanks for sharing.


----------



## RYsenTrout

Here are the 6 different trout species I caught in 2013:























































All caught and released in Utah. Going for 9 in 2014.


----------



## steve.henstrom

2013 weber river


----------



## ryanmfmiller

Found some decent January bass


----------



## ryanmfmiller

*November*

I've never fly fished before this last November. Recaps from my first few times out with my buddy.


----------



## ryanmfmiller

*December Fly Fishing*

Ogden and Weber Rivers

My Brown from Ogden:


Buddy's Brown from Ogden:


Buddy's Brown from Weber:


My Cutty from Weber:


First Cutty, I was quite happy with the catch!


----------



## ryanmfmiller

*Ice Fishing 2014*

First Catch of the year at pineview:

Mantua:
Me with a good sized perch:


Buddy's bass:


----------



## ryanmfmiller

*January Bass Fishing!*

Me and my buddy headed out to a pond that rarely freezing. We were in the mood for some shore fishing.


----------



## swbuckmaster




----------



## swbuckmaster




----------



## swbuckmaster




----------



## outdoorser

Holy moly those are some nice fish sw! Especially that muskie! WOW! How many inches?


----------



## swbuckmaster

Thanks 51.5"


----------



## outdoorser

swbuckmaster said:


> Thanks 51.5"


Whew! Big boy there. Where did you get him if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Pineview
I've caught several between 47-49" and had one I think was larger than the one on my wall but he broke me off at boat side. This was all before people really new they were in lake. This was also before I had cell phones and digital cameras. So I don't have any photos of them. There fun fish!


----------



## outdoorser

Thats sweet. My biggest is 40", the first one I ever caught. Was at Newton. I had one break my 40# test braid:-?, felt like a tank hit my lure.


----------



## swbuckmaster

I've caught a few very nice large mouth bass 4-5 lbs fishing for tigers at newton. I think my best tiger there was 45". 40-45" is probably an average fish at pineview if you can find them. Muskies can be hard to catch sometimes. Try trolling twice as fast as you would for trout, maybe 4 mph. Use down riggers, side plainers, short lines and maybe a long line. The short line could be in your prop wash about 20 feet back. You will need to test your lures to see if they can handle the speed. You will also need the proper poles because a 20 lb fish can hit pretty hard at those speeds. 
Good luck.


----------



## wyogoob

ryanmfmiller said:


> Found some decent January bass


Great fish, thanks for posting.

.


----------



## brfisherman17

A few Bass and a random Provo River Smallie.


----------



## brfisherman17

Brown Trout, Brook Trout, Bluegill Sunfish Hybrid, Deformed Walleye, Fat Goldfish, 30" Channel Cat.


----------



## dubob

*East Canyon*

East Canyon porn. :grin:


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Caught an absolute toad of a burbot today.


----------



## LostLouisianian

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Caught an absolute toad of a burbot today.


I've heard they're decent eating, how do you clean them and how do you cook them?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

LostLouisianian said:


> I've heard they're decent eating, how do you clean them and how do you cook them?


*Cleaning *

Make an incision around the head
Use pliers to peel off the skin.
Fillet
They do not have a lot of meat on them. They are mostly head and belly. You get back straps and tail meat off of them.

*Cooking*

Poor Man's Lobster

Cube chunks into 1" pieces
Boil in Salt/Sugar water
Fork out and Dip in Butter
Bacon Appetizers

Cube chunks into 1" pieces
Wrap in bacon and secure with tooth pick
Bake at 300 for 10-15 minutes
Burbot Wraps / Fish sandwiches

Cook fillets in oil
Flake fish and add to bowl
Add Dill Relish and Mayo to bowl
Make Sandwiches or Wraps
Good old fashioned fry

Dip Fillets in egg and smashed ritz cracker
Fry in Oil
Baked Burbot

Marinate in Jack Daniels Bag Marinade for 2 days
Bake in Oven at 300 for 10-15 minutes
I haven't found a way to cook them, that tastes bad. They are a freshwater cod and I imagine any cod recipe would be a good representation of the fish.


----------



## Fowl_faith

Some tiger action.


----------



## Dunkem

*Biggest laker for me.*

Found an old picture from 2006. My biggest fish so far.


----------



## wyogoob

Dunkem said:


> Found an old picture from 2006. My biggest fish so far.


That's a fatty!!

.


----------



## mlob1one

Yesterday afternoon caught this hen on a size 22 midge. Not my largest bow but a dandy for this little reservoir.









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## StillAboveGround

Walleye in Middle Provo River while fly fishing (caught bouncing a worm pattern 4/7/1)


----------



## hondodawg

Time too bring this thread back to life







8 years ago with my little boy at Powell on the bouy line. Number three to be exact

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ns450f




----------



## JGTenkara

Little brown trout from the Ogden River today.


----------



## Ray

I hate to admit this but the last time I went fishing was in July… I was on the back of my father in-laws yacht in Catalina, we go out there pretty regularly, if we time it right, we’ll be there when yellowfin are running but you gotta go out by Church Rock. When we’re hooked to the mooring in Avalon, all we catch are kelp bass, white seabass and sheepshead, so many in fact it gets a little annoying.. almost as soon as you drop a line in your bait is either stripped or you got a fish on.

that said, last trip we had a MONSTER giant black seabass (300-400 pounds) right below the boat and some leopard sharks.

as an aside, my mother in-law bought me that hat from Buoys & Gulls on the island as a surprise, she got it when I took the boys out on the inflatable, don’t hate. 😂


----------



## Ray

Here’s a couple more


----------



## Ray

Here’s an oldie


----------



## JGTenkara

Another little “minnow” from the Ogden River parts that run through the town. Looks like a healthy rainbow to me. Did a lot of the bigger fish die off or do I have find some deeper pools of water?


----------



## mlob1one

Green River right before Thanksgiving.
















Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## prumpf




----------



## Catherder

I never tire of this pic from last year and I'm Jonesin' to get back up there for more hard deck action.


----------



## 2pntkiller

Horseshoe springs largemouth bass


----------



## jlofthouse16




----------



## wyogoob

jlofthouse16 said:


> View attachment 151994


Cool!


----------



## SLARS

My first fish out of Strawberry! A nice 20 incher caught in sep this year


----------



## jlofthouse16

Wow!


----------



## wyogoob

SLARS said:


> View attachment 154655
> 
> My first fish out of Strawberry! A nice 20 incher caught in sep this year


That's a goodun. Welcome to the Forum!


----------

